# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity >  >  A way to have a lucid dream fast?

## the-dragon-whisperer

Hi everyone!

My friend got interested in lucid dreaming and wants to have one, fast.
I'd love to help but first, i need some help from everyone here.
So my question is:Is there a way to become lucid in a dream and controll it in a fast way?

Hope you proffesional dreamers can help and please.
Thanks in advice!

----------


## lordyM

you should telll him that he can try drinking water before bed, i heard somewhere that helps but i dont know so sorry if im not helpfull

----------


## yumester

Well there really is no "fast and easy" way to become lucid. It takes motivation and practice. If there was a simple and fast way to lucidity, everyone would be doing that instead.

Tell your friend to look over some of the reality check and DILD tutorials on this site and to start dream journalling. This(along with 8 hours of sleep a night), in my opinion, is the fastest and easiest way to lucidity.

----------


## Lucid fanatic

Yeah, a consistent schedule and a dream journal is necessary. You have  to remember them first!!! If he can't seem to rtemember any dreams, tell him to use a verbal mantra when in bed and right up until he falls asleep. I have to use mantras every night to remember dreams  :tongue2:

----------


## the-dragon-whisperer

So sorry that i forgot, he can remember his dreams good, he just wants to become lucid and control his dreams. You know, he thinks his dreams are way to epic so he gets frustrated.

----------


## Dragon Wolf

What I do is when I wake up I go back to sleep and for some reason that's when I remember my dreams.  I keep that dream in my memory as long as I can and other dreams like having a dream journal in your head.  Not as convenient but it's quick, and I'm starting to remember my dreams more but still in chunks.

----------


## Serenity

I'm beginning to experience that for me, the "fastest" way to DILDs is to be thoroughly connected to my dreams and engaged in them. The more connected and involved I am with them, the more DILDs I have.

----------


## AURON

> Well there really is no "fast and easy" way to become lucid. It takes motivation and practice. If there was a simple and fast way to lucidity, everyone would be doing that instead.
> 
> Tell your friend to look over some of the reality check and DILD tutorials on this site and to start dream journalling. This(along with 8 hours of sleep a night), in my opinion, is the fastest and easiest way to lucidity.




All of that. The time it takes to learn differ from person to person.  Every single method has it's advantages and disadvantages, but none of them are faster than the other.  People who DILD are forced to write in their DJs every day and constantly question their surroundings.  People who WILD interrupt their sleeping patterns, and risk losing hours of sleep. The people who do both have the luxury of picking their poison.  The two things that all of those dreamers share in common, are patience and determination.

----------


## ebullere

The best way to have control over when you LD, in my experience, is to WILD. WILDing is  easier after a substantial amount of sleep. Also, I've hear of lots of people LDing quickly and easily using naps.

----------


## Jonny the Nameless

The best help you can give your friend is telling him it takes a bit of work and pointing him in towards the right information. 
If he wants it enough, he'll do it. 
Sharing things that interest you can be difficult

----------


## jeraldfler

Fast is subjective

----------


## jeraldfler

Fast is subjective

----------


## Xantox

> So sorry that i forgot, he can remember his dreams good, he just wants to become lucid and control his dreams. You know, *he thinks his dreams are way to epic* so he gets frustrated.



Here's the main problem. Beat him with a board a few times. Dreams are never too epic.

----------


## SilverDreams

I have the same problem. I really want to have a lucid, And it takes a hell of a lot of practice! I have been trying for 6 months trying for my next LD.

----------


## WarBenifit156

You could try Vitamin B6, but it's not recommended.

----------

